# Heater for 2.5 and small aquariums



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all, for those that missed it...I'm new here! lol...

Setting up a ~2.5 gallon tank for a single male betta and am looking for a heater to use. I know most people don't recommend heaters for <5 gallon tanks, but I noticed there are a few companies making 7.5watt heaters anyway  

Walmart has a "Junior Heater" brand small aquarium heater for about $6 that looks interesting, but is not adjustable for temperature. I've noticed a few others online, but haven't found them locally. I'm checking one more place tomorrow for recommendations...but I'm sure there is a larger wealth of knowledge on this forum!!!

Yes, I've used the search button and found some info on these small heaters--but most was pretty old info. Just wondering if anyone has any added input on heaters to use for 2.5 gallon and smaller (glass) tanks.
I'd like to know what has worked, does work, and what's safe to use from those that have tried it!

My current situation will cause the tank so sit ~69* if not heated........

Thanks in advance! ;-)


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've used a 50W heater on the lowest setting in a 1ga tank with no problems, it just maintained the temp on the low setting and I currently have it in a 3ga tank (just a little more than what you have) set to 26C and it maintains a nice steady temp for my guppy fry. You could try a smaller 25W heater they often have temperature control knobs and some are even fully submersible. Personally though for smaller tanks I find the ones that require the temperature control knob to remain above the water level fit betting into smaller tanks and do just as good a job as the fully submersible ones. It's just a matter of really finding what works for you through, unfortunately, trial and error.

Good luck and I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I've had no problem with the smaller 7watt heaters. Of course, so far they are all preset temps so you lose a bit of control. I find the cord easier to manuever on the hydor mini heater whereas I find the junior heater rather cumbersome.. the cord is really thick, doesn't fit through the cord openings in an eclipse hood, and its harder to hold in place. 

In all honesty, I do need to say that one of members here (Tina) had a problem with her small heater overheating her tank. So I would say that if you choose to go that route, watch the temperature closely until you are sure the heater is working properly. But of course, you should do that with any new heater anyway


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

I use that same $6 unadjustable heater in my 2.5 gal pico reef. It keeps a steady temp of 78. Mine's been in there for 3 months no with no problems. I don't swear by them since this is the first time I've used one....but so far so good. It's also quite small so it down't take up alot of room....and it's not glass so you don't need to worry about breakage or fish burning. Just keep a thermometer inside the tank (not the one you stick to the outside) so you can watch the temp.....It recommends on the box not to use the heater if the temp goes over 82. Not a problem for me so far.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions!
I was thinking a 25w with some adjustability would be great, but I was worried it might be a bit too much heater for the tank. I know, I know, it's ADJUSTABLE...but I worry about what happens if it sticks? With a bigger heater, it's going to over-heat the tank more quickly than a smaller unit...which means I have less time to catch the problem, and act accordingly.

Perhaps I'll just go back to walmart and pick up one of their Junior Heaters (7w) and see how it does. If it doesn't seem fitting, walmart takes returns on pretty much anything ;-)


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ive used a 25watt in my 2.5g also with no problem. But yes, you are right, if it sticks... ouch.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Either way you go.....you still need to moniter the temp carfully. But, that little cheapo walmart heater.....like I said...haven't had a prob yet and I have mine in a 2.5 gal pico reef tank that has over $200 into it.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

I bought one of the little Wal-Mart heaters, just to see how it worked, and set it in an empty 1g tank for a while, and the temp never got over 72. I like to keep my Bettas in at least 75 degree water. Maybe it's because my house temp was only at 64, but I still think it should have been a little warmer. I did use a fully submersible 25 watt heater in a 2g Eclipse, and it worked great.


----------

